# Colorado Spring Storm



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to see how all the Colorado folks are doing? I know we have quite a few people on here.

We are under a major spring storm. In the Colorado Springs area all the schools are closed, a lot of the businesses are closing. My husband has to see a Oncologist and his Dr's office called and canceled his appointment because they are closing. 
They showed Pictures on Local news station that the front end of the Harley Davidson store was blown off. 100 year old tress were uprooted. It is horrible.

Stay safe all my Co Colorado goat lovers.

http://www.krdo.com/news/Wind-blows...store/-/417220/19676844/-/q6e4vx/-/index.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes from your neighbor here on the eastern utah border. I am hoping you all weather the storm well. We only have the edge of it here but it is a cold and bitter one.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I hope everyone stays safe and warm! I guess I won't complain about our spring weather.


----------



## IFFGoats (Apr 8, 2013)

I hope every body is safe! We didnt have a spring here. We went straight to summer.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

82* yesterday. We got 2 inches of rain and strong winds all night. 30* now and freezing rain.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow I hope you all have fared well! I think we have a chance for severe weather tonight or tomorrow, I need to check the weather and find out when it's supposed to hit.
It's been so beautiful here the last few days, I'm not ready for it to end, but we really could use some rain.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

You are getting ready to get this Arctic cold blast that is moving out of the Midwest.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers from NJ!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Right now it's moving circular in a northeast direction, kind of circling around us, but eventually it'll push east. At least we'll get through most of the day. But I know the heat and sunshine just fuels these things.
I'd rather have a storm during the day than at night, and most likely it'll hit us when it's dark out.


----------

